# Help ID and year on Hawthorne



## arnetttim (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi;

New to the site. Have a Hawthorne by Wards, all original except tires as best I can tell.  I have been searching for the year, and no luck. Anyone have info that can help? Serial is E107626.  Twin headlight, tank, back rack, red and white. Thanks Tim


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 24, 2011)

Post some pics, it'll help! Sounds like a late 50s early 60s.


----------



## arnetttim (Jan 25, 2011)

*pics*

Thanks for your help.  I tried to attach file, lets see if it worked.  Tim


----------



## Oldskoolbmxer (Sep 1, 2014)

*Help Me Too*

I am also looking for help Identifying the year of my bike


----------

